# quick TB-500 & BPC-157 question



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just a quick refresher for me.....

got a dull ache in my delt where i had a small tear my rotator cuff years ago, and dont want it coming back, so need to jump on it now to help prevent any further injury.

never used peptide before so am i right is using by TB500 and BPC 157 as stated below;

BPC 157, 5mg vial;
add 2ml, draw out 0.10ml = 250mcg
*jab twice a day* into injured site.
5mg vial = 10 days worth

TB500, 5mg vial;
add 2ml bac water, draw out 0.20ml = 500mcg
*jab twice per week* into injured site. 
5mg vial = 5 weeks worth

thanks


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with the BPC157 dosing, but the TB500 dosing is 2 mg every 3 days.

Injecting TB500 locally will not make a lot of difference as it is so free flowing and disperses quickly.

I am sure you are aware that TB500 is primarily an anti- inflammatory and doesn`t actively heal but will help with active rehabilitation treatment.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dumbat said:


> I agree with the BPC157 dosing, but the TB500 dosing is 2 mg every 3 days.
> 
> Injecting TB500 locally will not make a lot of difference as it is so free flowing and disperses quickly.
> 
> I am sure you are aware that TB500 is primarily an anti- inflammatory and doesn`t actively heal but will help with active rehabilitation treatment.


 yeah i know TB500 is an anti-inflam, thats why it works well with the BPC, from what ive heard.

suppose you can use BPC on its own too?


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes its a good combination, are you planning doing specific rotator cuff recovery exercises alongside the peptides?

Unfortunately ( and as I am sure you already know) the rotator cuff issue is always going to present so its more of a management situation rather than full treatment.

I only mentioned TB500 purely being an anti-inflammatory as I always try and be aware that others (who may not be as knowledgeable as the O.P.) will be reading my posts. I have learnt alot from your posts over the years.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dumbat said:


> Yes its a good combination, are you planning doing specific rotator cuff recovery exercises alongside the peptides?
> 
> Unfortunately ( and as I am sure you already know) the rotator cuff issue is always going to present so its more of a management situation rather than full treatment.
> 
> I only mentioned TB500 purely being an anti-inflammatory as I always try and be aware that others (who may not be as knowledgeable as the O.P.) will be reading my posts. I have learnt alot from your posts over the years.


 not looked into any recovery exercises yet, as the ache has only just started and comes and goes, but it is the same dull ache and in the same place as my tear, just at the moment the ache is at a much lower level of discomfort. So i'll be ordering some peptides to try for the first time to try and help prevent my old injury coming back. Plus it'll be a good test to see if peptides actually do anything. Been thinking of using them for years but never got around to it.

I did shoulder lateral work on Monday, and doing more work on Friday, so will take a refreshers course on rotator cuff warm up's before then.

I think just to start with i'll order 3x 5mg BPC's, 30 days worth, and 1x 5mg TB500 to use as my friend did, twice per week. I can always buy another TB later down the line if needs be, same the BPC.

My coach yesterday says try it and see what happens. He told me not to bother with GH when i asked about that, he doesnt rate it for injuries and by the way he spoke about it hes not a big fan of it full stop. Says save your money.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Clubber Lang said:


> TB500, 5mg vial;
> add 2ml bac water, draw out 0.20ml = 500mcg
> *jab twice per week* into injured site.
> 5mg vial = 5 weeks worth


 Surely that is the wrong dosage with the TB500?

I thought the standard dosage was 2-3mg twice a week. so 1 5mg vial will only last a week. It is expensive stuff!


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

I reckon rotator cuff warm up`s along with the other healthy shoulder exercises, Cuban rotations etc. are pretty much mandatory for anyone wanting to avoid or rehab cuff injuries. Its probably comeback because you haven't been doing the exercises.

I believe the TB500 should help with the pain while the BPC157 should aid repair.

Its a shame that TB500 is so expensive; I have not been able to find if the manufacturing process is complex enough to justify the cost I have also been hoping our Chinese friends would start to supply it cheaper. Maybe it will become popular enough for volume of sales to reduce the price.

As someone of a certain age, I for one would be using it regularly if it was cheaper.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Indeed. I wish I learnt at a much younger age about warming up the shoulders and developing the area in a balanced way.

I was also shocked when after not doing pull ups for a long time how easy they were after I had concentrated on working my rear delts for 3 months. I expected my first few reps to be hard but I nearly smashed my face into the bar with the ease with which I got up there.

I have had 2 cycles of BCP-157 and both times I also tried 2 vials of TB500 (2 weeks worth) I am now doing chins, bench press and low weight overhead press again - I am in my mid 50s and I fully expected never to be able to do these movements again. How much did it help? I don't know, maybe the long lay off was the real key but the 3 months since I first tried these peptides is where the big changes have happened.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Clubber Lang said:


> not looked into any recovery exercises yet, as the ache has only just started and comes and goes, but it is the same dull ache and in the same place as my tear, just at the moment the ache is at a much lower level of discomfort. So i'll be ordering some peptides to try for the first time to try and help prevent my old injury coming back. Plus it'll be a good test to see if peptides actually do anything. Been thinking of using them for years but never got around to it.
> 
> I did shoulder lateral work on Monday, and doing more work on Friday, so will take a refreshers course on rotator cuff warm up's before then.
> 
> ...


 I have to say i respectfully disagree.

I ran a full combo og quality peptides from purepeps, of bpc 157, tb 500, mgf, ipamorelin+mod grf. I even ran the bpc for months and months.

HGH as a stand alone drug produced dramatically better results for all my injuries, even compared to ALL the peptides above. This is even talking 3 - 4 iu of cheap generic HGH


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Never tried HGH myself so I can't compare.

Would like to at some point but I am no wiz at sourcing this stuff - wouldn't know where to look


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dannyb0yb said:


> I have to say i respectfully disagree.
> 
> I ran a full combo og quality peptides from purepeps, of bpc 157, tb 500, mgf, ipamorelin+mod grf. I even ran the bpc for months and months.
> 
> HGH as a stand alone drug produced dramatically better results for all my injuries, even compared to ALL the peptides above. This is even talking 3 - 4 iu of cheap generic HGH


 was you site injecting with the GH and how much per day was you taking. Was you having 3-4iu per day or EOD etc?

YouTubed some videos yesterday for exercises to warm up your rotator cuffs, so going to try them today, as its a Push Day.

Will do the warm up's before every Push session and see if they help with my cuff.

Gonna hold off on the peptides for a week and see if the warm up's help improve anything, if not i'll either get the BPC-157s or perhaps GH.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Clubber Lang said:


> was you site injecting with the GH and how much per day was you taking. Was you having 3-4iu per day or EOD etc?
> 
> YouTubed some videos yesterday for exercises to warm up your rotator cuffs, so going to try them today, as its a Push Day.
> 
> ...


 I started with 3 iu every day and slowly worked my way up to 4 iu. I tried site injection sometimes but honestly i think subc in the belly fat is fine.

I was also doing a ton of rehab exercises, massage, stretching, heat pad etc


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dannyb0yb said:


> I started with 3 iu every day and slowly worked my way up to 4 iu. I tried site injection sometimes but honestly i think subc in the belly fat is fine.
> 
> I was also doing a ton of rehab exercises, massage, stretching, heat pad etc


 yeah ive started rubbing some Tiger Balm over my shouder now, i use it on my forearms before putting sleeves on as ive got some injuries there. Tiger Balm def helps, swear by it.

did the rotator cuff warm up's today.....feck me my shoulders were on fire by the end of the 3rd set lol. Only used 10lb DBs lol. Will keep doing these on Push Days and see what happens, then make a decision on peps or GH.

just copied these;


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah ive started rubbing some Tiger Balm over my shouder now, i use it on my forearms before putting sleeves on as ive got some injuries there. Tiger Balm def helps, swear by it.
> 
> did the rotator cuff warm up's today.....feck me my shoulders were on fire by the end of the 3rd set lol. Only used 10lb DBs lol. Will keep doing these on Push Days and see what happens, then make a decision on peps or GH.
> 
> just copied these;


 You could try both peptides and GH. A lot of legit very cheap generic growth going around


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dannyb0yb said:


> You could try both peptides and GH. A lot of legit very cheap generic growth going around


 not made of money lol.

see what happens end of next week. Cheapest option is to blast the BPC-157 on its own.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Clubber Lang said:


> not made of money lol.
> 
> see what happens end of next week. Cheapest option is to blast the BPC-157 on its own.


 Well you know what i would choose :thumb

Good luck with your recovery tho


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Those exercises look good but with the second one he swings the weights about too much, it`s meant to a very slow controlled movement, you can rest your elbow on the headrest of a seat to ensure the movement only involves the shoulder.

If you have to use any momentum then the weight is too much ; some people struggle to do these with a water bottle 

Seen here at .00.45






This thread has given me a kick in the ass to start

doing these again


----------

